# carving styrofoam



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm starting out on a new paludarium project and am planning to incorporate a lot of artificial roots and branches. I'm attempting to carve the basic structure out of sytrofoam (the blue stuff) and am finding that my little paring knife really isn't cutting it (excuse the pun). What do you guys use to carve your styrofoam?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

A few of my favorite tools for working with styrofoam are:
steak knife
exacto knife 
lighter or a candle 
various grits of sandpaper

Enjoy the mess!!

Keith


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

When being practical I've been using a razor knife, steak knife and a hack saw blade...

But I've also borrowed acccess to my father's woodshop and have used a bandsaw & a joiner... 

The shop tools are nice when making structural pieces... then the hand tools are great for carving faces into them...


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

keith campbell said:


> A few of my favorite tools for working with styrofoam are:
> steak knife
> exacto knife
> lighter or a candle
> ...


I've used all of these and I would add:


Electric Bread/Carving Knife
Butane Torch 
Old/cheap soldering iron


***if you use anything to melt foam do it outside or in a WELL ventilated area!!****


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I use various knives. I also use a dremel. Very messy but it works well.

If you choose to use a dremel, ya might want to wear a mask. I can't imagine inhaling those tiny particle's are very good for you.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

melas said:


> I've used all of these and I would add:
> 
> 
> Electric Bread/Carving Knife
> ...


Dont plan on using the soldering iron again though, mine still smokes and smells of styrofoam everytime i turn it on  I did find something else ill put a link to it but has been sweet!!! Dont steal this one either matt its a trade secret lol 

- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

calvinyhob said:


> Dont plan on using the soldering iron again though, mine still smokes and smells of styrofoam everytime i turn it on  I did find something else ill put a link to it but has been sweet!!! Dont steal this one either matt its a trade secret lol
> 
> - Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices


Haha - yeah that's why I specified old/cheap . . . it will be permanently designated for messing with foam!  

I've seen those hot knives before. Definitely look like they would do the trick! I didn't realize they were that cheap . . . hmmm . . .


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

I use a steak knife and a hot air gun.


----------



## calvinyhob (Dec 18, 2007)

melas said:


> Haha - yeah that's why I specified old/cheap . . . it will be permanently designated for messing with foam!
> 
> I've seen those hot knives before. Definitely look like they would do the trick! I didn't realize they were that cheap . . . hmmm . . .


Cheap and works awesome!!! Still leaves the great smell of "smoked" styrofoam but saves a ton of time if you use large sheets.

:::edit:::

On the 225 it saved a TON of time in cutting/sculpting the foam, worth every penny of the $15 price tag


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Those hot knives sound pretty great. Unfortunately I live in a poorly ventilated apartment with limited outdoor space, so that might be an issue. May have to stick with the regular hand tools. It sounds like what I may have been missing was serrations (straight edged paring knife vs. steak knife/hacksaw blade).


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah you'll notice a HUGE difference in a steak knife compared to a paring knife! Good luck!


----------

